

101 Ultimate Timeline Covers for your profile - vanwilder77
http://teckzone.in/blog/2012/01/101-ultimate-timeline-covers-for-your-profile/

======
rorrr
So you stole a bunch of artwork, resized it completely unprofessionally, and
put it on your shitty site?

